# Pretty cool way to pick up dropped stitches



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ya'll probably know all about this already..... live and learn, I say!

Actually, two ways are shown.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, she's an amazing source for a lot of knitting techniques. If you haven't already, I'd recommend that you follow her, or I think it's called subscribe on YouTube.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I've knit for more than 50 years and I just learned these a short time ago. Love not having to bother with a crochet hook.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

I HATE picking up stitches that I've dropped, and have never seen this method before. Live and learn. I'll look forward to dropping a stitch (ha!) just so I can try.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

nice and easy fix. ty for sharing


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice clarity to the youtube.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

BEChristianson said:


> Yes, she's an amazing source for a lot of knitting techniques. If you haven't already, I'd recommend that you follow her, or I think it's called subscribe on YouTube.


I did subscribe. Thanks!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Great ideas, thanks


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thx


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

How do you subscribe to follow on you tube?


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

She makes it so easy! I subscribed.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for yt video on picking up stitches. I am constantly dropping them just lately. This will be a real help.


----------



## Huggabugs (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for this link - I'm teaching my grandaughter to knit and this is a perfect video for her to bookmark!
For me too because now it won't be such a bummer when I do drop a stitch!!


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

This is soooo easy!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks, I need soooooo easy!

pzoe


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

cool beans


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great tips..


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

where has she been all my knitting days !!!! ....lol
Good to know


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just struggling with ye olde crochet hook last night.....thanks so much for this link, I have now subscribed...WONDERFUL!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Slick..... I use a crochet hook but this is helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

That was super! Bookmarked the website. Thanks!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks so much! Your timing was so perfect that i was thinking of asking help with holes. Ive been making alot and want to finish scarves for our church craft sale tomorrow and was about to ask for your help in here. I loved it as im a visual learner more. So grateful to you for posting this at exactly the right time.Incredible!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Ya'll probably know all about this already..... live and learn, I say!
> 
> Actually, two ways are shown.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Love your profile pic I have a bassett hound puppy also.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

bae said:


> How do you subscribe to follow on you tube?


When you are watching the video, at the very top of the screen, you will see who the person is that made the video and right beside her name, you will see a button that says subscribe. You click the button to subscribe and you are then subscribed to her videos.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

bae said:


> How do you subscribe to follow on you tube?


At the top of the video there's a link called "subscribe". I don't know if you have to sign into YouTube or not, but it's easy and free. If you do have to sign in, the link should give you directions.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Liat Gat is the amazing person with the web site. There is so much more than the videos. Hher videos are clear, close up and informative. There are also online classes, e-books and tip/hints that would benefit any knitter, especially beginners and those who want to improve their skills.

http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I watched the video some time ago but was still so goggle-eyed at having learned the right way to purl (thanks to a You Tube video) that it didn't click for me. Now it makes perfect sense and will be very helpful. Thanks for posting; I had forgotten about it.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

she also has a blog to which you can subscibe. i love her work and teaching manner. everything is so clear. i believe i could follow her through about anything.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I use a crochet hook and probably prefer it (don't find it harder), but it's really handy to now have an additional approach. Thanks!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Liat Gat is the amazing person with the web site. There is so much more than the videos. Her videos are clear, close up and informative. There are also online classes, e-books and tip/hints that would benefit any knitter, especially beginners and those who want to improve their skills.
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos


So Right!! Liat's the best. Be sure to register at Knitfreedom.com to get access to LOTS of great stuff!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Have not had time to start the class yet, but I am taking the one to make me a better knitter.....can't remember the name of it, but it sounded like something I need.


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> Ya'll probably know all about this already..... live and learn, I say!
> 
> Actually, two ways are shown.
> 
> ...


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

I love Liat! :thumbup:


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

We should get a Liat fan club going.  She has a Ravelry site where all her videos, courses, patterns, etc., are listed, all in one place. I subscribed to Knit Freedom about a year ago and consider it money well spent.
http://www.ravelry.com/people/liatm
http://knitfreedom.com/being-a-knitter/knitting-for-men


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops! Sorry, I goofed. What I meant to say in the above post that I subscribed to and paid for was Knitting Super Star. I do believe Knit Freedom is free.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That`s brilliant.... I love it. This will be my new way of correcting a dropped stitch.
Whenever I dropped a stitch, I would use a DPN to bring it back to the top. But this way is much easier - and neater.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> We should get a Liat fan club going.  She has a Ravelry site where all her videos, courses, patterns, etc., are listed, all in one place. I subscribed to Knit Freedom about a year ago and consider it money well spent.
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/liatm
> http://knitfreedom.com/being-a-knitter/knitting-for-men


count me in on the liat fan club. i can always understand what she says and what she's doing!!!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I have been sitting here for the last couple of hours, just watching her videos, they are so informative and addictive. Great Job Liat!!


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks sis...I didn't know....hope I can remember as I do drop a lot of stitches it seems... :thumbdown:


----------

